# Martin Cougar Speed Flite



## Monte75 (Nov 9, 2002)

Can anyone give me information on upgrades availlable to my Cougar Speed Flite. The Martin web site does'nt even list it any more. I purchased it in 1990 after retiring my Martin Linx M7E. The cougar is a good shooting bow and I was wondering if anybody knew more about it 


Shooting a Martin an Driving a BowTie
Life is Good


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

The Cougar Speed Flite was a great bow...... but it was dicontinued a few years ago. Unfortunately the costs associated with upgrading the bow would greatly over ride their implementation. I would suggest saving a few sheckles and buying a new Cougar III SE. 

Sorry I could not give you a better answer. DCM

ps. I would check with the factory as to whether changing to Fury cams could cause safety concerns on a die cast riser. DCM


----------

